# Line weight when swinging for steelhead



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

So here is my set up from reel to tip:
Backer 
Slick Shooter mono
SA floating compact skagit head
4 inch 25lb mono to effect a double loop connection 
MOW sinking tip LOOPED
HERE IS MY ISSUE
16 inch to 24 inch 12 lb mono leader ( one loop other end tied with a slat water loop to fly)

I keep breaking off the 12lb leader either through fast abrasion on the rocky bottom or something else...not sure again its an issue.

Its happened to me 3-4 times and those darn flies I love so much are not cheap!

Is anyone running a stiffer leader at the end of a set up like this?

Thanks !


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

I use 12lb maxima ultragreen 90% the time. I usually fish size 4 SSW's or size 6 B10s and can straighten them out before the maxima breaks if i hang up. In that case i just replace the hook and keep fishing. Every now and then I'll break off, but not too common. Always check your leader and hooks after hanging up. 

Maybe switch to maxima or lighten up on your tip to keep it off the bottom? Could go 15lb+ but wouldn't you rather lose a fly than your whole head and tip..


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

No, 12# should be plenty. I run 10# and never regret it. I will look at the brand tonight and edit this response.

I do use maxima with confidence also.

I did run 15# for a while, and broke my butt section of the rod once. (previous rod) So I think 10# to 12# is the sweetspot. You don't want to have to cast a flagpole to fish the swing. The rod I have now seems perfect with good backbone and a sensitive rodtip. It is a 7wt, 10ft echo ion.
Rickerd


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

fly_ohio said:


> I use 12lb maxima ultragreen 90% the time. I usually fish size 4 SSW's or size 6 B10s and can straighten them out before the maxima breaks if i hang up. In that case i just replace the hook and keep fishing. Every now and then I'll break off, but not too common. Always check your leader and hooks after hanging up.
> 
> Maybe switch to maxima or lighten up on your tip to keep it off the bottom? Could go 15lb+ but wouldn't you rather lose a fly than your whole head and tip..


Thank you!!!......what is SSW and B10..sorry I am missing the reference...


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

rickerd said:


> No, 12# should be plenty. I run 10# and never regret it. I will look at the brand tonight and edit this response.
> 
> I do use maxima with confidence also.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!
I swing a 11-6 7wt scott switch rod. Maybe I have an old pack of 12lb mono...seems like maxima is a go to here.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

rustyolddad said:


> Thank you!!!......what is SSW and B10..sorry I am missing the reference...


They are just hooks that I use for swing flies, owner SSW's(used on shanks) and gamakatsu B10s(used for tubes). They are light enough to straighten out or snap before the 12lb maxima breaks but strong enough that fish wont open them when fought moderately. Lets you keep your fly and add a new hook for another day.


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

fly_ohio said:


> They are just hooks that I use for swing flies, owner SSW's(used on shanks) and gamakatsu B10s(used for tubes). They are light enough to straighten out or snap before the 12lb maxima breaks but strong enough that fish wont open them when fought moderately. Lets you keep your fly and add a new hook for another day.


Ahhhhhhh Thank you!


----------

